# '68 Fender Splash Shields



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The question was asked about the front fender wheel well splash shields found over the A-arm mounts and front area of the wheel well. These are rubber material and are held on by steel staples.

This is from my '68 Lemans and may be all the same for the '68-'72 A-bodies as the frames are about the same. 

The A-Arm shields are attached on the inside of the wheel well ans stapled from the underside while the front shields are overlayed onto the wheel well and stapled from the outside. I am sure spacing is somewhat random and you can see in one photo that the staple never connected with the rubber sheet.

The A-Arm shield is basically a rectangle and I measured from the bottom of the wheel well cut-out to the edge of the shield. The top section I did not measure as you can easily guess placement above where the staples will go - just above the stamped contour.

The front shield is die-cut and contoured. Looking at the underside of the wheel well gives you the best means in locating it. You can see that the back half seems to just about line up with the bottom edge. I was more concerned with the front measurement which would get your placement just about correct while having the rear area of the shield even with the lower edge. The material is thin enough that you could easily trim it if needed.

You should be able to click on the photo once, and then click on again to enlarge.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

PJ,
That helps a lot - thank you very much! 
Looks like some (dis)assembly will be required to place those on the rear outside of the wheel well at the back/bottom aligned with the lower edge of the frame.

I have the repo splash shield kit provided by the previous owner. (May 4th is the 2nd anniversary of my ownership - heading into the 3rd driving season!) but I'm probably going to wait until the repaint I'm planning to have done in a few years install these as shown in the pitcures.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I know this is old thread but wanted to share some pictures of my '69 that I took of my splash shields. To me they look like as they came from the factory mounted on the inside of the fender (engine compartment side).


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this is old thread but wanted to share some pictures of my '69 that I took of my splash shields. To me they look like as they came from the factory mounted on the inside of the fender (engine compartment side).


Quite possible as some things varied from manufacturing plant to manufacturing plant or supplier to supplier. Might have been Friday or Monday, or the "new" guy/gal just started........or quit LOL


----------



## kijiji2485 (12 mo ago)

PontiacJim said:


> The question was asked about the front fender wheel well splash shields found over the A-arm mounts and front area of the wheel well. These are rubber material and are held on by steel staples.
> 
> This is from my '68 Lemans and may be all the same for the '68-'72 A-bodies as the frames are about the same.
> 
> ...


Hello PJ... I found this old thread useful, thanks for that. I am still struggling with the location of the Inner Fender Splash Seals. I cannot seem to get the location right, at least I don't think it looks right. Would you or anyone else out there have a pic of these splash seals installed? I have searched the internet but cannot come up with a pic showing them when looking into the engine bay. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kijiji2485 said:


> Hello PJ... I found this old thread useful, thanks for that. I am still struggling with the location of the Inner Fender Splash Seals. I cannot seem to get the location right, at least I don't think it looks right. Would you or anyone else out there have a pic of these splash seals installed? I have searched the internet but cannot come up with a pic showing them when looking into the engine bay. Thanks.


I only have the 1 photo looking at the passenger side. Mine go on the outside of the wheel well and you can see the rusty metal staples on the engine side.

My measurements show how much is showing below the wheel well opening that sits over the top suspension A-arm. The other shield sits at the bottom of the wheel well and I would assume you may have to adjust/fit the piece if they make it aftermarket, or make it by hand.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

As Jim said, the rubber can be mounted on the outside or inside of the fender. Depending on the assembly plant and who's doing the work. 
Following photos show the original material from my Fremont built 68. Note that the bottom cut on the original is not even. The material is heavy duty reinforced rubber. Not the thin vinyl type stuff sold by some vendors.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

These pictures are from a friend's




























'70 judge built in Pontiac plant. Sitting since the 80's - one day it will be restored.


----------

